# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Noogah's 3d artwork

## Noogah

Well, I've picked up 3d animation, mainly because I want to animate some scenes from a book I'm writing. But, I've enjoyed it thus far, and will be uploading whatever I make that I find significant.

This is really my first decent animation done in Vue 8 Pioneer.


*Spoiler* for _Tree_: 








Sorry about the watermark; the program keeps it there.  ::roll::  I tried to keep the scene kind of foreign and mysterious. Well, I failed at that. But hopefully I'll get better in the future.

----------


## Flashdance

Hope to see more.  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

> Hope to see more.



Definitely! Vue 8 is fantastic!! Even in the free version is absolutely amazing.

You can create a super turbulent ocean, and have the perfect storm clouds flying by and a blazing sunset, and bet at the POV of a Speedboat circling around it all.

What's even more amazing - it's free!!!! 

Here's an example of what you can do with it:




Wish I made that.

But, rendering time is ridiculous if you want HD shots. I made one picture of a giant flower against a sunset.

One frame.

I started rendering three and a half hours ago, and it's only 64% there.  ::?:

----------


## Spenner

Yeah... I wonder how many years that spent rendering o_O sheesh.

Anyhow keep it up  :smiley:  I'm sure you'll get there one day.

----------


## Noogah

Well, I finally began making the fictional desert from my story.

This is the first shot, and it's RIDDLED with rediculous watermarks.


*Spoiler* for _Australia Desert_: 








I am excited about the detail in the picture.

Off topic, I decided to experiment with god rays (beams of sunlight scattered from teh clouds).

Vue has some great preset ones, and I got this nice picture with a fake looking flower in the front.


*Spoiler* for _._:

----------


## Spenner

The trees need a tiny bit of work but the landscapes are beautiful  ::D:

----------


## Noogah

> The trees need a tiny bit of work but the landscapes are beuatiful



Thanks, and, yeah, I know. I'm still trying to get the knack with foilage. 

Also, the embarrasing thing is, it's hard to use Vue and NOT get a good looking landscape.

I updated the Australian Desert last night. I upped it's resolution, and removed the watermarks.

It's too big to post here, but here is a link: Australian Desert 2.0.

That took over six hours to render.

----------


## slash112

Noogah... I never thought I would say this but... you have inspired me to start doing this stuff again. That all looks great what you have done in Vue. A Roxxor does that kind of thing too in Vue. And it is great. I will need to re-download Vue though, it's all fucked up.

You say it was a free version. I thought the free version was a short trial.

The free version you refer to. Is that a trial? Or will it actually stay?

I can't be bothered messing with cracks and keygens. But if I have to, I probably will.

----------


## Noogah

The free version really is free, and yes, it will stay.  :smiley: 





> Vue 8 Pioneer is a real product. It's not a trial version and you won't get any watermarks on your renders (although you do get a logo*).
> 
> Unlike the Personal Learning Edition, the product can be upgraded to higher end versions of Vue, and you can exchange scenes with other Vue users.
> 
> If you upgrade or change your computer, you won't lose your scenes like you do with the PLE. You should only consider the PLE as a short term option, whereas you could go on using Pioneer forever!



You can download it here.

The only problem is, you get a little logo on the bottom of your photos. It's not too big a deal.

----------


## slash112

Yea, just found it a couple of seconds ago. Wow. That's fucking awesome. I had to fuck about with cracks and stuff, and something went wrong and it got fucked up.

Thanks  ::goodjob2:: 

Also, can't wait to see more of your stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Spenner

Damn, I'll probably be looking into this too, that desert landscape is breathtaking man  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

Something really dumb happened last night. I put together a picture of a mountain, and spent alot of time getting it all looking right, and previewed it, and liked it. I set it to a new infinite terrain before rendering it, and didn't bother to preview the change to see what it would look like.

The result?

A floating mountain.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Noogah

Okay, so now I'm trying to get the hang of planets.

I worked pretty hard on this one, and followed this tutorial.

The results are; earth v1.0

The texture maps are courtesy of Nasa.

I say 1.0, because there are a lot of things I need to fix, and plan to fix in v2.0.

1.Bigger look; as it is, the planet looks about six square meters, which is precisely what size it is.  ::D:  (Vue seems to have a hard time doing 27,000 literal miles.)

2.Get a good looking atmosphere

3. Get rid of those blotches and lines.

4. Find a way to light up the planet without two sources of light, and retain it's visibilty.

----------


## Marvo

Actually Noogah, if you want to get the actual look of a planet, you will have to make it very huge. From what I can see, VUE works with very realistic lighting, which requires real scale objects to look right. 27k miles probably won't work too well, but I suggest something like 1 kilometer, maybe more.

I've worked a lot with realistic lighting in 3D Studio Max, and if you want the light to look good, you're gonna have to work big  :tongue2: 

Great pictures btw. Reminds me of that terragen thing a lot of people messed with some time back.

----------


## ninja9578

Terragen is awesome, my beef with it is that it's slow as hell, but I guess most photorealistic rendering is really slow.  That picture of the glasses that I posted took 8 hours to render that one frame.

----------


## Noogah

> From what I can see, VUE works with very realistic lighting, which requires real scale objects to look right. 27k miles probably won't work too well, but I suggest something like 1 kilometer, maybe more.



Good idea. I'll try that. Still haven't had much luck with the planet yet.





> Terragen is awesome



Naturally, I tried out Terragen, but I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. Can you point me to any helpful websites that can help me understand it? It doesn't seem as straght forward as Vue, albeit. I'm highly impressed by the landscapes people have made with it.

----------


## Marvo

You should work a bit on image composition by the way. If you absolutely have to have a lense flare in your pictures, try to put it in the corners of the image, instead of the middle. You should avoid lense flares though. They look okay in film, like for 2 seconds, but lense flares on pictures is a big no-no.

----------


## Noogah

Not even in a hot desert just for effect?  :Sad:

----------


## Marvo

Well of course there are exceptions, and it's completely up to you, the artist, but I try to avoid them. God rays look good though.

About the space pictures, the effect you want to get is that the dark side of the planet is completely dark. Not just sort of dark but completely dark.

----------


## slash112

Tbh, I thought he nailed the lens flair. Looks good in that one.

----------


## Noogah

I've not abandoned this thread.

I will be back shortly.

Right now, I am taking a small break from Vue to gain experience in Blender, and other 3d designing software.

----------


## Noogah

I've been meaning to render this for a week now. It's supposed to be an image of a post apocalyptic city. Not sure if it worked or not.

Decaying City

Unfortunately, it had well over one hundred million polygons, and I didn't have all night to render it. Thus, I was only able to use second to best rendering settings, and had to settle for 1024×768. Not to mention that TinyPic made it more pixely.

----------


## Marvo

The lighting in that one is really bad. The sun is behind the buildings, but the light is coming from a source behind our POV. That doesn't make any sense.

Also, you can easily cut down on those polygons. You can only see the buildings, and they could easily have been 12 polygon boxes with a bad texture.

I'm curious about those clouds. How do they work? Is it just a texture, or is it some kind of volumetric fog mojo. It looks pretty good  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

So...what should be done with the light? I spent a long time trying to get it right. Still hasn't worked yet. The problem is, if I put the sun in front of the objects, without an alternate source of light, you can hardly see the buildings. If I put the sun behind the object, and no sun in front, it isn't half as dramatic.

Nonsense! I insist on realistic buildings. Although, it probably doesn't help that city stretches on FAR beyond what the camera can see. I thought maybe it would make a cool landscape. Turns out, they slope down, and you can't even see them.

Oh, thankyou! I put the sun in between two layers of clouds, and changed it to a reddish color. The light is filtered through the clouds giving the sky a reddish haze.

----------


## Marvo

You're right, with VUE you're trying to create realistic landscapes, but when you've hit the 100 million polygon mark, and the buildings still simply look like a box with a bad texture, you're doing something wrong.

About the lighting, I'm not sure what you can do, but right now it is wrong. You can't have a sun BEHIND the buildings and then render the picture, so that it looks like the light source is in FRONT of the buildings. It doesn't make sense logically.

Maybe you can try rendering the picture from the side, instead of in front/behind.

----------


## Noogah

...you make a point.

I will be experimenting with it. Thankyou for your suggestions.

----------


## Noogah

I've been tinkering with a submission to the Logo contest.

So far, it's more of a banner than a logo, but I'm still working on it.

----------


## Noogah

Alright! I finished my 3d logo submissions. I made three.

You can view them here.

My personal favorite is this one:

----------


## Marvo

Gotta be honest, I don't like that. Reminds me of 3D graphics back in the 90ies.

----------


## Noogah

Me too.

I think it could be because I used no textures or land for the ground, and not clouds in the atmosphere  :tongue2:

----------


## User

These are superb.

----------


## Noogah

I made another logo, in response to Jeff's idea:



I'm actually kind of pleased with this one.

I'm going to try some more versions.

----------


## Marvo

Make one where the moon is actually a circle instead of elliptical  :tongue2:

----------


## Noogah

> Make one where the moon is actually a circle instead of elliptical



According to Jeff, it needed to look something to the tune of this:

----------


## Marvo

Well sure, but a stretched moon is a bad moon!

----------


## Noogah

Oh! You think it looks STTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC  CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.

Now I get it.

You DO have a point. I'll work on that.

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah these are great! The desert is my computer wallpaper now.

----------


## Loaf

> I made another logo, in response to Jeff's idea:
> .



Awesome!

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah,

I featured some of your art in my list.

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=93271

----------


## Noogah

> Noogah,
> 
> I featured some of your art in my list.
> 
> http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=93271



..wow! I'm flattered.  :smiley: 

Talk about encouraging.

Oh yeah, and, I see you have a lot of Alagesia on your list. Glad I'm not the only one who likes Alagaesia. In fact, I had intended on creating an entire Alagaesia, but I think I'll just make certain sections. Making the Beor mountains would be fun.

----------


## jarrhead

> ..wow! I'm flattered. 
> 
> Talk about encouraging.
> 
> Oh yeah, and, I see you have a lot of Alagesia on your list. Glad I'm not the only one who likes Alagaesia. In fact, I had intended on creating an entire Alagaesia, but I think I'll just make certain sections. Making the Beor mountains would be fun.



You think so highly of me Noogah.  :Shades wink: 

I don't actually want to go to Alagaesia, though having Saphira would be great!

Maybe substitute Leonoptorix with Saphira for the humans vs. navi.  ::D:

----------


## Noogah

Not a chance. Big cat/human alien hybrids are not within my field of interest.

----------


## jarrhead

LOL! nice post count (1337)

They are in my interest.


I really want to see more work! I am a huge fantasy whore.

----------


## Noogah

Lol at 1337

I'm working on the Beor mountains right now. They're proving to be quite a challenge. Fantasy is also my favorite genre.

----------


## Noogah

Finally making a little bit of progress on the Beor mountains.

Beor mountains 1.0

There is still plenty of work to be done.

1. I need an atmosphere

2.I need a less noisy material for the mountains

3.I need some foilage for scale

After all that is implemented, it should look pretty neat.

Oh yeah! Credit to this tutorial. Was a big help.

----------


## jarrhead

Holy crap noogah

Nice mountains.

----------


## Marvo

Reminds me of the mountains I walked around on in Iceland once, though they were greener. Nice stuff Noogah.

----------


## jarrhead

I tried installing Vue 8 and it just gave me errors.  :Sad: 

Though i did just extract it to a folder and run the setup inside.

Is it an ISO?

EDIT: Got it working. I'm excited. Might start using htis for theatre class. It's free, versus $300 CAD

----------


## Noogah

Cool!

These tutorials should help you immensely as you get started.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah, i'm having trouble with it.

My teacher has crowned me her new favorite student now that I showed her this. haha.


I think i'll be doing computer artwork instead of monologues next week!  ::D:

----------


## Noogah

Since you showed her what? The software? 

Beor mountains 1.5 is rendering.

----------


## jarrhead

I am working on a second part to your desert noogah, where there are mountains covered in sand.

----------


## Noogah

Oh really? Good luck.  :smiley: 

Assuming you do figure it out, it'll be one headache unless you have a powerful computer.

What are your computer specs?

And, I don't get what you mean. Australian desert had lots of sand.

----------


## jarrhead

I was just messing around man.

I have a low-res much more fitting version and a high-res mountain that's cool.

I had serious trouble with the lighting on the mountain though.  And the clouds.




The mountain was just for fun, it doesn't fit nearly as well as the first.

*Spoiler* for _Hi-Res Mountain_: 







Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs)
2046MB RAM

NVidia GeForce 9800GT 
Integrated RAMDAC
512MB
32 bit 60Hz

----------


## jarrhead

Also,

Are there any FREE models?  I'm seriously looking to make some good environments.  Maybe the Flux's forest.

----------


## Noogah

Beor Mountains 1.5 is now finished.

Okay, now this is getting ridiculous. Mountains are so hard, and right now, Beor isn't looking too good. Two things that bother me right now are the high reflectivity of the surface, and the lighting in general.

It needs a lot of work.

Here's my suggestion from novice experience:

Don't buy anything.

Learn how to make incredible things from scratch, and you'll be far more statisfied with yourself.

Besides, most packages are REALLY expensive.

BTW, I commend your effort to imitate Australian Desert. I'm surprised by how close it looks!

----------


## jarrhead

Well of course i'm not buying anything.  Just wondering if _anything_ is free.  I mean come on, $20 for a cathedral? LOL!

Every time I try to make mountains I hit the roof and it just cuts off the top, leaving me with a flat mountain.

----------


## slash112

What you should do is, use a program like Cinema 4D or 3Ds Max, or whatever, to model objects. Then export them in a format Vue will take, then import it into the Vue scene, and then work from there.

Because as you said, those models are a rip off, and yea, it is more of a sense of achievement when you do it yourself.

And no, I don't think there are any free models, except what come with Vue, but most of them are rubbish, or not useful.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah, mountains are hard noogah.  The snow is great but the trees could use some work.  I don't think there'd be trees over seven miles in the air (if i remember eragon correctly) as there's barely any oxygen.  The snow would be ice or nonexistant.

----------


## Noogah

Where do you get seven miles from?

And, btw, there is no limit to how high you can make a mountain.

----------


## jarrhead

It always cuts it off after a certain point.  Then it just makes the top flat. I hit a gray roof.  It will keep rising but will only render up to that gray spot.  Making it difficult to do mountains.

----------


## Noogah

Heh heh.

Try and figure it out.

If you can't get it, I'll tell you. It's really quite simple, actually.

----------


## jarrhead

I can't get it. lol

----------


## Noogah

Try fiddling around with the Z axis.

----------


## jarrhead

oh snap i fail.

----------


## Noogah

> oh snap i fail.



 :Shades wink:

----------


## Noogah

Okay, I wanna do something really big again. like the Austrlian desert.

But right now, I have no inspiration. i'm going through an artistic dry spell.

Any suggestions for a big landscape that would look totally cool?

----------


## jarrhead

Make a moon of a big gas planet.  With water.  Preferrably  cliff-edged oceans.

----------


## Noogah

...that's a bit much. And, do I detect a hint of Pandora?  :wink2: 

Could we try something a tad bit smaller?

----------


## jarrhead

no hint of pandora, I was thinking of something lunar.

Hey, I've got a great idea.

Since i'll be doing set/light designs with this program, you up to doing a model of my school auditorium? I'll ask my teacher to get pictures of the room and the lights and all.

 ::D:

----------


## Noogah

I haven't done anything interior yet.

I'd have to read some tutorials and get used to it first.

----------


## Marvo

> Make a moon of a big gas planet.  With water.  Preferrably  cliff-edged oceans.



Sounds like Titan to me, rather than Pandora.

----------


## Noogah

I was bored, so I made an island.

Island 1.0

I like it so much, I'll probably make a 1.5, and 2.0.

----------


## Marvo

That one is very good Noogah! Try doing a render where the camera is closer to the water, so that you can mainly just see the island's silhouette and the moon and less water. I think that composition might be more interesting.

Also, try bumping up the anti-aliasing level a notch if you can.

----------


## Noogah

I feel like jumping off of a skyscraper.

Turns out I didn't save the original file.  ::roll::  Oh well. I'll try replicating it as best I can with your reccomendations marvo.

----------


## Marvo

Don't take my word for it, I just figured it could be a more interesting composition. When I take pictures of things, I always try to shoot from different angles. Sometimes looking from a "frog perspective", things tend to look more overwhelming, which can be a positive effect  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

Noogah, I am very impressed.

And man, I would be devastated if I lost the file for it if that was mine.

----------


## Noogah

I've just been working on a little something for my older sisters e-store. She sells Japanese style bracelets, necklaces, earings, stationary, and stuff like that. Oh, and she makes the stuff herself.



I wanted to use a sakura tree, but the closest thing to it was that maple leaf thing. I will be looking for the real thing, as it doesn't fit.

----------


## Noogah

Now, I've been working on some signs for my fictional Australian Park ranger service, the R.A.D.

My first try is bare basics. Basic caustics, brushed gold lettering on a stone sign. The ground plane is sand textured.

*Spoiler* for _Try 1_: 








Try 2 isn't much different than the first one, except it has a marble sign with higher resolution lettering.

*Spoiler* for _Try2_: 








Try 3 has some bumpy land, with more brownish sand. It also has rougher marble, and the lettering is made of tarnished bronze rather than brushed gold. Two high resolution Australian trees flank the sides. The ground and lettering is also high resolution. It would be great, but I accidentally had the trees floating off the ground, and didn't notice until the final render.

*Spoiler* for _Try 3_: 








I will pursue this until I have a really good sign/s.

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah, the third is great, just get rid of the trees. Maybe use an infinite brown terrain as it has some sand-covered rocks - the early formation of a desert, just like your first desert picture.

----------


## Noogah

That could work, but I'll have a hard time finding a nice flat spot on an infinite terrain. Infinite terrains can be clunky to operate on.

----------


## slash112

Loved that last one.

And by the way, you don't need to use an infinite terrain to get the effect I assume you want.

Just use the normal ground, and then put a normal terrain on it in front of the camera and the sign. That means you will have your flat bit to put the sign on, and the terrain behind it so you've got your little hill.

----------


## Sornaensis

Stop using procedural colors for ground close ups. Put actual grass models down and use a photograph of leaves and grass for the texture. Also, you need to change the bark material for the trees. Change the scaling.

Here's a really crude example of what I am talking about**:

----------


## Noogah

Good suggestions Roxxor. I'll take those into consideration. Just got to to finish up some schoolwork first, then I'm going to start working on it.

----------


## Noogah

Okay, R.A.D sign four finished rendering last night.

It's 1600x1200, so I'll link it rather than embedding it.

Here it is

I think this one looks much better. When painting the ecosystem, I accidentally painted the sign with some weeds. In the pre-render, it actually made the sign look much better. You know, older. So I intentionally added more weeds to the sign.

In my next attempt, I'm going to focus on making the sign less symmetrical, and make the ecosystem less flat.

----------


## Marvo

Unless that sign is made of marble, you should try putting a bumpmap on it, to make it look a bit more rough. Put much much more stuff on the ground, and you got something. Also, stop rendering them that big. 1024x768 is more than enough for a draft.

----------


## Noogah

> Unless that sign is made of marble, you should try putting a bumpmap on it, to make it look a bit more rough. Put much much more stuff on the ground, and you got something. Also, stop rendering them that big. 1024x768 is more than enough for a draft.



Sorry, I like the resolution. I want to keep them that way.

It is marble, and yeah, I need a load of more stuff on the ground. I can't use green grass though, because it's Australia, and it wouldn't fit. That's my trouble.

----------


## Marvo

Just put more of what you already got.

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah, how do you flatten your terrains like that?  I can never do it.

----------


## Noogah

> Noogah, how do you flatten your terrains like that?  I can never do it.



 ::happyhappy:: 





> Just put more of what you already got.




*Spoiler* for _Wow! You're.._:

----------


## Marvo

If it's that obvious, then why do you say





> I can't use green grass though, because it's Australia, and it wouldn't fit. That's my trouble.



?

----------


## Noogah

> If it's that obvious, then why do you say ?



No, no. I wasn't being sarcastic. I was actually insulting myself, and implying that, in this case, compared to me, you're Einstein.

Btw, I'm in the same messy predicament as with the palm tree. I forgot to save my work.

----------


## Marvo

Doesn't that program you're using have an auto-save feature? That would help you out a great deal  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

I don't think it has autosave.  However, if it crashes, you can resume from a restore file.

----------


## Noogah

I'm back.

I made a glass Parthenon/Church like structure that I'll upload later.

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah - If I get pictures of my auditorium you think you could do a model of it over the summer? It doesn't have to be huge detail, just the stage, a black flat in the back I can put a picture over (I will make a set, turn it 2D and put it on the flat.) and the lights up top.

----------


## Noogah

I'll have to see the pictures before I can say yes or no.

----------


## jarrhead

yeah.  I don't need chairs in the audience or the back housing or anything.
just the stage and lights.

----------


## Noogah

Here is my glass church/Parthenon type building. It didn't turn out quite how I wanted it, though I'm not sure how. I guess I wanted it to be more busy. More refraction going on.

Here it is

I created this on a different computer, and had to transfer the file to the one I'm using now. While I was on the other one, i discovered one of my earlier attempts at the moon and palm tree. Unfortunately, I hadn't saved the .vue file, but I have the image:







> yeah.  I don't need chairs in the audience or the back housing or anything.
> just the stage and lights.



I'm still gonna need pictures before I can give a definitive yes or no. I would hate to disappoint.

----------


## jarrhead

> Here it is



Nice.  Try adding an old stone floor and a ceiling.






> I'm still gonna need pictures before I can give a definitive yes or no. I would hate to disappoint.



Understood.

----------


## Noogah

> Nice. Try adding an old stone floor and a ceiling.



That would ruin the whole point. Everything is supposed to be made out of glass.

----------


## jarrhead

> That would ruin the whole point. Everything is supposed to be made out of glass.




Ooh gotcha.

Our stage is, of course, made of wood planks.  Since all woods require it to be bought, i'm using a maple bark. You got any ideas for a material?

----------


## Noogah

Not a clue.

I'm an exterior type person. I like the outdoors. I'm not good with creating indoor things.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah.  I did the stage - just need to find a material for the stage.  A plain black could probably work in class.  The flat, which cuts off half the stage (I used a large cube underground and cut it off half to make a rectangle stage shape) is checkered - but later will add pictures.  I'll be making set models and convert them to pictures, add them to the flat like it would be at a performance.

All theaters have a slope from front to back row.  I can't get the slope at all.  I tried an alpha plane but I can't tilt it level to save my life.

----------


## Noogah

...are you using VUE to do all this?

----------


## jarrhead

sadly yes.


All I need is a stage, a slope showing the audience (chairs optional), a back room with a window in the middle back, a flat on the stage I can put a picture on, and walls to keep a sense of place.  I may need the lights.  I added multiple cameras on my Vue Scene so I can just click one.  It will be projected on the board in class next year and we can draw on it.  It should speed up productions a motherload.

----------


## Mancon

> Yeah... I wonder how many years that spent rendering o_O sheesh.
> 
> Anyhow keep it up  I'm sure you'll get there one day.



On the comments it said 2 weeks.

----------


## Noogah

Sorry I haven't been around in some time. I've been really busy with some summer projects going on, but I'll try to keep updating this thread. Here is something I've been tinkering with lately. I hope you guys like it.



It's a desert canyon. 'Nuff said. I think the sunbeams work really well, but the canyon itself looks rather bland. Plenty of stuff to work with.

----------


## slash112

Not bad, real nice atmosphere.

The canyons could use some manual shaping, cause, those spiky things, they don't look right at all. I've had the same problem with Vue 8. For some reason it puts annoying spikes everywhere.

----------


## jarrhead

I thought I saw an ocean at first so I thought.. below the second level of canyons you should try making it ocean!

----------


## Noogah

Canyons. Deserts.Ocean. 

Jarrhead, what sort of sense does that make?

----------


## jarrhead

Perfect sense.

----------


## Noogah

You're thinking of cliffs.





> It's a desert canyon.



What I made is supposed be a desert canyon rock formation, not a cliff.

----------


## jarrhead

I'm trying to see something cool.  :tongue2:

----------


## Noogah

Well, after-all, I guess it's only computer art. No reason I can't do some weird things.

----------


## jarrhead

Not like you're selling it.

That's a good idea.. Make models and sell them on the website.

----------


## slash112

It's usually the strange art which is best anyways.

----------


## Marvo

There's one major error in that render. The view distance is very low, which indicates very high humidity, but you said it is a desert. If anything, you'd expect a very high view distance. I guess you could explain it as a sand storm, but dust wouldn't fly that high.

Still, I love the lighting. That's one of the most impressive things about the VUE rendering engine, the light looks so real  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

> There's one major error in that render. The view distance is very low, which indicates very high humidity, but you said it is a desert. If anything, you'd expect a very high view distance. I guess you could explain it as a sand storm, but dust wouldn't fly that high.
> 
> Still, I love the lighting. That's one of the most impressive things about the VUE rendering engine, the light looks so real



Yes, I know. It is one of the most satisfying things about Vue.

What especially pleases me are the atmospheres, which can dramatically change the tone of your scene.

----------


## Noogah

I was goofing off.

My goofing off resulted in Face Island:

----------


## jarrhead

Nice! lolololol


My idea of an ocean-side cliff would fix the problem with your humidity! :p


Just though I'd tell you the ocean cuts off in the top right corner. May want to reposition it.

----------


## Noogah

> Nice! lolololol
> 
> 
> My idea of an ocean-side cliff would fix the problem with your humidity! :p
> 
> 
> Just though I'd tell you the ocean cuts off in the top right corner. May want to reposition it.



It's not cut off, it's just that the terrain used in the face extends to that point, and is visible through the water. But, yeah, I'll try to fix that.

Sorry, I've kind of abandoned the cliffs.

----------


## Noogah

I'm pretty sure this is some kind of ice berg.

----------


## jarrhead

on what planet? Nibiru? lol

----------


## Noogah

> on what planet? Nibiru? lol



Nibiru?

----------


## BlakeE45

I use Vue 8 Infinite for a lot of stuff. Check out my YouTube page to see some of my works. My name is BlakeE450 on youtube.

----------


## Noogah

> I use Vue 8 Infinite for a lot of stuff. Check out my YouTube page to see some of my works. My name is BlakeE450 on youtube.



You have nice work.  :smiley:

----------


## BlakeE45

Thank you.  :smiley: 

EDIT:

I just made this for DV.  ::D: 

LDs.jpg

The story behind this is something I am going to be doing soon. Teleporting to the moon to get to Nomad's Biodome.

EDIT2: 

Sorry for that crap res... the DV file attachment thing ruins images.

http://www.cornucopia3d.com/gallerie...os=0&pid=40351

There thats a good res of the pic. xD

----------


## Marvo

Very very dry atmosphere, almost like the surface of another planet. Looking good. I feel the lens flare should be a little more defined though, right now it's a little too blurry.

----------


## BlakeE45

Well, I made it in like 2 min. It is mainly for the visualization of being in a Crater on the moon.

Thanks for the feedback!  :smiley:

----------


## BlakeE45

> Yeah... I wonder how many years that spent rendering o_O sheesh.
> 
> Anyhow keep it up  I'm sure you'll get there one day.



It helps when you have multiple computers for rendering. I myself have built a 24core 24gb RAM render farm for my renders.

I may be letting DV memebers use my farm for there Vue renders, we will see.  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

> Thank you. 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just made this for DV. 
> 
> LDs.jpg
> 
> The story behind this is something I am going to be doing soon. Teleporting to the moon to get to Nomad's Biodome.
> ...



Nice work. How would I go about making a render of a stage?  That is unless there's a generic stage render available on the web?

----------


## BlakeE45

A stage? Could you please be a bit more specific than that so I can help you?

Thanks!

EDIT:

Just got an idea! If anyone has questions about Vue or After Effects just ask me in:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...02#post1496102

----------


## jarrhead

An auditorium for a high school, pretty generic, same I see everywhere.  Just a wood stage elevated and seats that slope up to the back.  A flat in the back with a little space behind.

----------


## BlakeE45

Hmm...

That could be made in Vue. However, I feel that it might be easier to model individual (like the seating) in parts in a modeler, such as 3DS MAX, and them composite them in Vue. As for the stage and the sloped floor, that could easily be achieved in Vue itself.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah.  I'm taking a theatre class and i'll be doing lights/sound.  The idea was to have a stage projected on the board so she could draw on the white board and I could show where my lights would go, and she chould draw students' movements.

----------


## BlakeE45

If that is true, then maybe a simple chart would work? I don't think you need fancy CG tools that were used in Avatar for that.  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Haha, yeah but I dunno, it needs to be 3D so we can get a view from the audience or from the stage, and I can move to aerial view and show my lights.

----------


## BlakeE45

Lets stop hijacking this guy's thread.  :smiley:  

Got to the thread I posted earlier to we can talk about this.

----------


## Noogah

A Strata Desert

Nice looking, but I should try some color correction I think.

----------


## Noogah

I modified the strata desert to make it look more like it was taken with a real camera.

----------


## Noogah

A lake.

The grassy places were going to be forests, but I've been having trouble with Vue's ecosystems lately.

----------


## jarrhead

That's pretty sweet scenery.

----------


## Xei

Good use of colour in the strata thing, though the lines are too obviously a blended overlay as they don't match the contours of the land at all.

----------


## Noogah

> the lines are too obviously a blended overlay as they don't match the contours of the land at all.



......?

 ::lol::

----------


## Xei

It's really not that hard to understand.

Where there are mountains, the grain of the rock just carries straight over them without changing direction, which makes it look like you just had a layer of lines in Photoshop and then alpha blended it over. Which is what you did, right?

----------


## Marvo

> It's really not that hard to understand.
> 
> Where there are mountains, the grain of the rock just carries straight over them without changing direction, which makes it look like you just had a layer of lines in Photoshop and then alpha blended it over. Which is what you did, right?



Click the picture for a higher resolution. The lines follow the terrain pretty well actually.

----------


## Noogah

> It's really not that hard to understand.
> 
> Where there are mountains, the grain of the rock just carries straight over them without changing direction, which makes it look like you just had a layer of lines in Photoshop and then alpha blended it over. Which is what you did, right?



Um...not exactly, no. 

And I agree with Marvo. I think they follow pretty well.

----------


## Xei

Yeah you're right. It's just on the left hand side there's holes in the ground where is looks like the lines run right over the top, but in higher res you can tell it's just a trick.

----------


## Noogah

I usually (try) to make sweeping landscapes, or big mountains, or stuff like that.

Today, I simply tried to make a burning forest. I'm gonna work with it more. I think it has potential.

----------


## jarrhead

Wow. Disregarding the empty terrain below the trees, I thought that was real.

----------


## Marvo

Really? I like the trees, but the sky looks pretty bad. Looks like a flat background to me, and yeah, the ground is pretty poor too.

----------


## Noogah

Better atmosphere, better ground.

Working on it now.  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

Attempt no. 2: Fire and ground from Monsoons Fire



Ground still needs some work, and the fire is a little over the top. Any opinions?

----------


## jarrhead

Looks more like a volcanic eruption, but the fire sort of stops on a grid-pattern, looks highly unrealistic.  Such as the left flame there's a straight line down the right side.

----------


## BlakeE45

I personally believe the fire effect would be much easier to successfully pull off in post. 

Good start though!  :smiley:

----------


## Noogah

> Looks more like a volcanic eruption, but the fire sort of stops on a grid-pattern, looks highly unrealistic. Such as the left flame there's a straight line down the right side.



Indeed. All are being worked on.





> I personally believe the fire effect would be much easier to successfully pull off in post. 
> 
> Good start though!



You're probably right.

----------


## Noogah

Following a tutorial from Geekatplay, I made this cloudy peak. Clouds take time to render. I usually do Ultra high quality renders at large resolution, but this one is a considerably lower quality render at a considerably lower resolution.

----------


## jarrhead

Cool, but why would there be plant life at t hat altitude.?

----------


## Noogah

> Cool, but why would there be plant life at t hat altitude.?



There isn't. 

The mountain surface must be too noisy. I need a higher quality render. Could take many hours.

I just realized, I could use this as a basis for the Beor mountains I've always wanted to make.

*EDIT:Oh wait, you're right. Snowy Scrublands has grass in it. This calls for a second render. This time, with more mountains, and better quality.*

----------


## Noogah

The mountain is taking forever to render. In the meantime, I've decided to make_ one cool picture_.

----------


## Noogah

The mountain was taking to long to render. Someone would always turn off the computer before it was finished, so I'm moving on to something else. I wanted to do something with volumetric lighting, and after a bunch of experimenting, I was able to integrate it into my glass cathedral/church. Here is the result.



Original:

----------


## Noogah

September is coming up, and that means so is September 11. A while back, I tried rendering some pictures of the World Trade Center. I got the models from somewhere else (I can't remember where), and tried to put some scenes together. The models were huge, so it was hard to work with them in Vue, and Kerkythea, but I did, and I hope they turned out okay.

This first one was rendered in Kerythea. one of my first tries with the programs. In case you can't tell, it's of the base of the Towers. there are some benches and stuff. Very complex model, if not a bit simple.






This one was rendered in Vue. I did some quick post processing in Photoshop to try and make it feel uncomfortable and grim. It's sort of a foreshadowing render.

----------


## Noogah

Another attempt at the twin towers. Took three and a half hours to render in vue. Lighting effects done in Adobe Photoshop.

 Again, I'm trying to achieve a dark and foreboding sense.

Comments and suggestions are quite welcome.



Here is the original:

----------


## Noogah

Worked a while on this one:



I downloaded the actual house (Don't know who made it), set up and rendered everything else in Vue, except for the snow, which was done is Photoshop.

----------

